# flat headlight conversion found



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well my brother just mentioned to me that enjuku sells that east bear headlight conversion for that flat look instead of the flip up lights. i checked it out and he was right. its a bit over 600 i believe at www.enjukuracing.com 

i dont remeber who was asking about this but i remeber the thread where somebody wanted the conversion and everybody thought it was no longer available. well your all wrong :thumbup: 

for anybody that wants it, now you know where to get it :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wow 600 =/ with that i can buy some new mids and a nice 30% silver tint all arund my windows and still have enough money for a water cooling on my computer and a ram upgrade but hey, to each his own


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Kelso said:


> well my brother just mentioned to me that enjuku sells that east bear headlight conversion for that flat look instead of the flip up lights. i checked it out and he was right. its a bit over 600 i believe at www.enjukuracing.com
> 
> i dont remeber who was asking about this but i remeber the thread where somebody wanted the conversion and everybody thought it was no longer available. well your all wrong :thumbup:
> 
> for anybody that wants it, now you know where to get it :cheers:


actually, you're wrong. we knew they existed. those lights were mentioned. the veilside ones were no longer made. very bad memory man.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i coulda sworn they said the east bear ones werent made....but ill trust you on that cause im a :dumbass: lol

but yea ill never get stereo equiptment or silver tint...or hydros  .....thats alll you drift


----------



## DRIFTERSWANTED (Dec 16, 2003)

Kelso said:


> i coulda sworn they said the east bear ones werent made....but ill trust you on that cause im a :dumbass: lol
> 
> but yea ill never get stereo equiptment or silver tint...or hydros  .....thats alll you drift



I wonder how hard would it be to fab something like this up with fiberglass?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Kelso said:


> but yea ill never get stereo equiptment or silver tint...or hydros  .....thats alll you drift


don't be hatin


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

DRIFTERSWANTED said:


> I wonder how hard would it be to fab something like this up with fiberglass?


you cant use fiberglass for headlights unless you werent using a cover for them and then it would just be pointless. without a cover, the bulbs would break all the time from getting hit with little rocks and crap. i could get someone to make them out of metal and put in glass covers, but it would be pointless. so quit being cheap and go buy some.


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

Lazy eye all the way!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

tru dat, my method is cheap and gets the job done


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

Here is another option for headlights
http://www.zilvia.net/f/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27724&highlight=headlight+conversion


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Gorath said:


> Here is another option for headlights
> http://www.zilvia.net/f/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27724&highlight=headlight+conversion


when i get older and get a job and get some money and have some spare time, i wanna make my own HID low profile projectors instead of paying clearcorners 1800$








*DROOOLS* btw, i'm thinking about painting my car red and the roof black


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just paint the front bumper and hood red and keep ur black


----------



## Ricer240sx (Jan 21, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> you cant use fiberglass for headlights unless you werent using a cover for them and then it would just be pointless. without a cover, the bulbs would break all the time from getting hit with little rocks and crap. i could get someone to make them out of metal and put in glass covers, but it would be pointless. so quit being cheap and go buy some.



y the hell cant u use fiberglass???? what do u think the east bears are made out of??? u use fiberglass and some foglights, thats pretty much what it is, or jsut through a lexan cover over it and make it all nice and shiny in back and dimand like so the light will shine forward!

i wanna make some out of carbon fiber :woowoo: :crazy: :jump: :hal:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> when i get older and get a job and get some money and have some spare time, i wanna make my own HID low profile projectors instead of paying clearcorners 1800$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 don't forget the angel eyes! those look so bad ass too bad stock headlights can't do that shit.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Ricer240sx said:


> y the hell cant u use fiberglass???? what do u think the east bears are made out of??? u use fiberglass and some foglights, thats pretty much what it is, or jsut through a lexan cover over it and make it all nice and shiny in back and dimand like so the light will shine forward!
> 
> i wanna make some out of carbon fiber :woowoo: :crazy: :jump: :hal:


it all depends on how you make them. you can use the stock lights, but make an enclosure so they dont pop-up. or you can use a couple bulbs with a piece of glass over them. or you can buy a pre-made set. i guess i really wasnt too clear in that last post. my bad.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> don't forget the angel eyes! those look so bad ass too bad stock headlights can't do that shit.


HAHAHAHA!!!! Yes they can!!! I saw angel eye headlights (stock 240sx) either on ebay or at autozone! Square angel eyes just dont work.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Yup it was Ebay.

ebay angel eyes 
:thumbdwn:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> Yup it was Ebay.
> 
> ebay angel eyes
> :thumbdwn:



woot!! sign me up! They look sooo purtty. I hope they have a rainbow effect when you stroke the motor. Vrooom.... pttthhhhh tee hee


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea square headlights and angel eyes are ghey...


----------



## Vitesse (Apr 6, 2004)

*Angel eyes?*



azRPS13 said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!! Yes they can!!! I saw angel eye headlights (stock 240sx) either on ebay or at autozone! Square angel eyes just dont work.


Okay whoa, I feel outta the loop here... You mean there's something for the 240sx I DIDN'T know about??? :jawdrop: 

Show me show me show me! This sounds cool, I have to see it. Anyone got a pic they can post?

I loved the Veilside lights, they looked better than the EastBear in that subtle but much improved way, but DAYUM! Either is a lotta dough! I'd rather have my kouki tails & LSD for that pile, ya know?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey ass. look at the dates from this thread. this thread is 7months old. DO NOT REVIVE OLD THREADS. f*cking noob.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

and they weren't being serious.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

milk and cereal


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

don't stop with angel eyes, get demon eyes, my friend who owns a BMW 3 serries showed me them, they look AWSOME, someone on cardomain I know has them, I'll link his page when I find it.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

KFidelity said:


> don't stop with angel eyes, get demon eyes, my friend who owns a BMW 3 serries showed me them, they look AWSOME, someone on cardomain I know has them, I'll link his page when I find it.


uhh....dumbass.....we dont care.


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> milk and cereal


cereal and milk


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

KFidelity said:


> cereal and milk


 i want my wheeties.


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

A is for apple
J is for jack


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

KFidelity said:


> A is for apple
> J is for jack


 LOL! PWNED! u kno the song!


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

awesome :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wtf.. 240 section has gone back to the normal.. but we have noobs


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

solution : get rid of them


----------



## Mokenwee (Jul 11, 2004)

So where is the best place to shop for this conversion kit?

Clear Cornors is not an option for my check book.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

dont revive old threads.


----------

